# May have just rehomed a stray cat



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

There has been a cat hanging around the house for a while now and today we fed him. He was starving the poor thing. I managed to get him into the house tonight and he has been fed watered and is now asleep on the couch next to me. Looks like a 1 year old tom cat he is ginger and unneutered we think. If we keep him obviously he will get done but our female cats are spayed so it's not a huge problem just yet. He needs a vet soon as his eye is weeping badly so hopefully can take him to the vet tomorrow and get him seen to and maybe identified if he has a chip.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 February 2016)

How kind of you. Let us know how the vet trip goes and a pic would be lovely if you end up keeping him.


----------



## joosie (7 February 2016)

Definitely take him to the vet and get him checked for a microchip. He might belong to someone. If you do keep him,  have you got any idea what you'd call him?


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

Will do. He is a little cutie but not sure if he belongs to some new people close by. If he does they aren't feeding him or caring for him based on his eye so not sure how happy I am to give him back really.


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

joosie said:



			Definitely take him to the vet and get him checked for a microchip. He might
 belong to someone. If you do keep him,  have you got any idea what you'd call him?
		
Click to expand...

Oh definitely. I cant feel a chip in the usual place but it could be somewhere else. Been calling him tiger already too attached.


----------



## Amymay (7 February 2016)

When the vets scan him make sure they scan the top of his shoulders too as chips can slip down. If you do keep him neutering is a must - otherwise he'll be scent marking all over your house.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 February 2016)

he's lovely, I do love a ginger tom!


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

amymay said:



			When the vets scan him make sure they scan the top of his shoulders too as chips can 
slip down. If you do keep him neutering is a must - otherwise he'll be scent marking all over your house.
		
Click to expand...

Oh i know and our vets are brilliant they would check him everywhere.


----------



## cally6008 (7 February 2016)

Cat Protection League are doing free neutering this month  Get him booked in


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

cally6008 said:



			Cat Protection League are doing free 
neutering this month  Get him booked in
		
Click to expand...

Oh thanks for that. 

Unfortunately he got a bit scared and ran away but not before he threw up all of his food. :s wanted to keep him but he was having none of it. Will hopefully catch him tomorrow and take him to the vets as he is clearly unwell. If i can't catch him will get one of those humane traps from the vets and put food in it and wait. But he needs a vet whether his current owner thinks so or not, if he has one.


----------



## Mrs B (7 February 2016)

Lovely boy! I do hope you catch him again.

A good few years ago now, I saw a little, stray eldely-looking cat nosing around the gutter of the 'A' road that led out of my village. I couldn't stop in time to check, and I remember wincing and hoping the little cat was going to be ok.

A week or so later, I lifted the tarpaulin on my hay bales and the same little face stared at me, before running like the clappers.

Long story short; that little cat was actually only 6 months old and had every parasite known to man, a prolapsed colon, bald ears and an infected leg. Plus you couldn't touch her. But finally, she came home with us and was the most beautiful, loved, loving and rewarding cat I ever had. I was lucky enough to be her friend for 16 years. Her zest for life was unparalleled and I still miss being able to bury my face in her fur at night.



Sorry! Pointless addition, except I wanted to say that sometimes a surprise visitor can stay and give you the best joy and the happiest memories that last a lifetime.


----------



## HashRouge (7 February 2016)

Mrs B said:



			Lovely boy! I do hope you catch him again.

A good few years ago now, I saw a little, stray eldely-looking cat nosing around the gutter of the 'A' road that led out of my village. I couldn't stop in time to check, and I remember wincing and hoping the little cat was going to be ok.

A week or so later, I lifted the tarpaulin on my hay bales and the same little face stared at me, before running like the clappers.

Long story short; that little cat was actually only 6 months old and had every parasite known to man, a prolapsed colon, bald ears and an infected leg. Plus you couldn't touch her. But finally, she came home with us and was the most beautiful, loved, loving and rewarding cat I ever had. I was lucky enough to be her friend for 16 years. Her zest for life was unparalleled and I still miss being able to bury my face in her fur at night.



Sorry! Pointless addition, except I wanted to say that sometimes a surprise visitor can stay and give you the best joy and the happiest memories that last a lifetime.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely post, she sounds like a very special cat 

OP I really hope you catch him again - hopefully he will come back of his own accord now he knows he might get fed. Hope you'll keep us updated


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

That is really nice Mrs b. Well done on getting her sorted.

I will definitely keep you all updated. I have a soft spot for cats they are lovely animals but people are so often cruel to them.


----------



## rachk89 (7 February 2016)

Well he came back and again tried to keep him in but he was so agitated I let him leave. I have left the utility room window open though and door to it shut so he can go in there to keep warm if he wants although I think currently he is sleeping in the porch still. I showed him out to get out via the window but whether he remembers is another thing.

Sadly he is already answering to tiger for me only and he was sitting on my knee a lot. Think he has some issues though as his back end was shaking a lot when sat down anywhere so think worms are irritating him.He kept cuddling into me too and demanding attention he is so cute.*

I have introduced the other cats to his scent as i kept stroking him so my hands stink of him. Our other ginger tom doesn't really care he was confused the first time and not so bothered the second. One of the females was more annoyed but she always goes in a huff for a few months if we change anything then suddenly doesn't care anymore so not worried about her. I doubt our ccurrent tom will be confrontational either if introduced properly he is a coward really.

The new cats back legs worry me though. Hoping it is worms but they seem more spread outwards than is normal and he stays quite low to the ground but that's to be expected since he is in a new house.


----------



## rachk89 (8 February 2016)

Good news. My dad took him to the vet today and his owner had reported him missing weeks ago from a town 15 miles away. So they will get him back tonight and we have made someone happier now for returning their cat.


----------



## Amymay (8 February 2016)

Oh great news! They'll be so relieved to be reunited with him.


----------



## cally6008 (8 February 2016)

Fantastic news !!! Sounds like he was microchipped then ?


----------



## rachk89 (8 February 2016)

He was yes. And he was neutered. His eyes were fine and no issues with his legs or anything.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 February 2016)

Wonderful news!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (8 February 2016)

How wonderful that you have helped to reunite this lovely cat with his owners, wonderful news, brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## rachk89 (8 February 2016)

Aw lol  I bet he is getting spoilt rotten tonight can't imagine how she will feel getting her cat back after 3 weeks of being missing. Never did find out his real name unfortunately will just have to be tiger. He started answering to that so hopefully I didn't rename him


----------



## MagicMelon (17 February 2016)

cally6008 said:



			Cat Protection League are doing free neutering this month  Get him booked in
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I always think you shouldn't take advantage of these offers unless you literally cannot afford to pay a vet to do it.  These schemes are generally aimed at those who can't afford it etc. 

That's good an owner has been found!


----------



## hackneylass2 (18 February 2016)

Great to hear a good news story! Well done you!
Am also in agreement with MagicMelon. Not that it applies to you, just that its good advice, CPL  do a great job with not a great deal of money.


----------

